# Cs brv



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I just tried BRV from Candle Science and it discolored to a dark brown and does not smell like BRV.


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

That's no good! Maybe contact CS? I use BRV from Nature's Garden and my customers love love love it! No discoloration either!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Tamera has a wonderful BRV. I bought 5 pounds last time she offered it and I couldn't be happier with it. No discoloration at all.


----------

